# Cub Cadet tractor flywheel removal



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Guys, 

I have a Cub Cadet lawn tractor model 2145 in my shop for service. I dont have to do this yet, but may in the future...

How do you remove the flywheel on one of these tractors? it has a horizontal Onan engine on it. one side of the flywheel obviously is against the engine and the other side of the flywheel has a shaft bolted to it that runs the hydro. transmission. 

if you had to remove the flywheel how do you do it ?? 

Thanks for the info. 

Mark


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you have a Lawnboy plug to hold piston from moving? I'd give that a try. That will hold piston and crank from moving so you can remove nut from flywheel without crank moving. I'd turn the flywheel counterclockwise by hand till plug stops piston movement then remove nut.If piston doesn't line up with sp.hole then I try a screw driver with a piece of hose over it ,so it doesn't scare top of piston. HTH


----------

